# How do you deal with time off work during IVF/ICSI (especially teachers)



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering how you get time off work for treatment when you dont get annual leave and are not able to dictate what time you have off - i am not keen on telling boss and worry they will wont be understandable and cause me more stress - so any advice?

thanks in advance


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Lovely, 

I know a few teachers - will direct them this way - xx

Bridge x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

there is a teacher thread somewhere on FF as well!


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey babes

sent some emails 

if I knew where the teachers talk was - id send u a link:

on the search all i could see was on long term buddys chit chat - but might be worth an ask there xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250979.0

Bridge x


----------



## Tweety1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey hun,

I'm a teacher, and started my first treatment between my PGCE and starting my NQT year - I was going to just try and fit it in in summer hols, but once I'd started couldn't wait a year for my next go.  My second treatment started just before half term of my first term in school.

I looked at all the three main unions website and found that the NUT specifically mention fertility treatment (Google "NUT fertility treatment" to see their stance on things).  This made me decide that the NUT was the union for me.  They say on their website: "Failure to allow a teacher time off or the application of other detrimental treatment by a school or LEA may amount to unlawful sex discrimination."  If you're a member of another union, I'm sure they'll also be supportive.

I was open with the school from the start and they have been really supportive with regards to treatment, however if they hadn't then I would have had to look to bring the union into it.

Hope it all works out for you hun.

Tweety
xxxxxxx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hiya 

As I was single and working in a church school there was no way I wanted to inform my boss about my fertility treatment  . As I'd already been seeing various consultants because of endocrine issues I was able to use that as an excuse for a while. With any consultant they give you the appointment so there isn't a possibility of having it at half term etc Whilst I was having scans etc I'd arranged to have a final placement student that term and was able to use her to cover. I also managed to swap PPA times on a couple of occasions. It was all an almighty juggle but I managed to pull it off and only had to bite the bullet and inform senior management when I was 14 weeks pregnant  . They were very supportive but I could never have handled telling them beforehand.
Good luck  
Upsyxxx


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey keepingposotive,  I was in the same position as you but i have now told my boss and line manager. I think its impossible to keep somthing like ICSI or IVF to yourself, i wasnt sure at first weather to tell them or not but they have been great. My boss said he was glad i had told them as if i was ever ill at work then they would know at least how serious is could be. My managers are both men so it wasnt easy explaining without going in to too much detail  but im glad i did tell them and at least they know im not bunking off all the time when im really at appointments . Its a stresfull process to go through without worrying about work, so try not to worry yourself over it too much 


Claire xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I am also a teacher and have had a fresch cycle and a FET cycle.  Just about to have another FET cycle.  My school don't know.  I don't wnat them knowing my intentions as I am promoted.

I arrange my lining scans and bloods for 7.30am when possible so that I am not missing any school.  If I do have an appointment during the day, I simply say that it is a hospital appointment.  I have been quite unwell over the last few years and so they are used to me having a lot of appointment and have been great about it.  After et, I took 2 days off and said that I was having a procedure done.  No more questions asked.  I then returned to work as normal during my 2ww.  I am planning to do the same again.  You could always phone in sick when it comes to et if you feel that they willnot accommodate you?

xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

hi

I'm not a teacher but do work in a religious school. i am not allowed annual leave during term time. i am now on my 2nd IVF as 1st one failed and fet failed. i have been honest with my line manager (female) since the start and have told her she can tell only those that need to know. luckily for me my line managers are all much older and i am like their daughters so they all mother me. it definitely helps.

i had ec this week and had tue off sick for the procedure and thur & fri off for et. they have told me not to go back until i feel ready. i will prob go back on mon as im driving myself mad at home but as the office manager knows i know that i can take it easy.

people are a lot more accommodating if you tell and you never know who has been through it before you. i found out that another teacher at school had been through it and when my husband told his boss he found out that he had also been through it.

good luck xx


----------

